# Getting Diced! SHREDDED! - Weekly Pic updates



## J.Lizzle (Jan 31, 2014)

So....

You guys have been a great help...been dieting for about 2weeks now...following this diet for last 5days...

This is my starting pic...Every friday i will take front and rear shots to compare....cos if i start dropping weight to quick or people think im losing size ill add in some more food.

*Diet – 225lbs starting*

6 Meals + Intra Workout (Leucine in my juice during day + 1tbsp Apple Cider Vinegar on meal 3)

*Meal 1 *– 50g Whey Blend, 50g oats greens powder, 3g Fish Oil (50g Pro, 35g Carbs, 4g Fats)
*Meal 2* – 200g Chicken Breast, 40g brown rice, sauce, greens. (40g Pro, 35g Carbs, 2g Fat)
*Meal 3* – 200g Chicken Breast, 80g brown rice + sauce, apple Veg.  5g coconut oil (40g Pro, 75g Carbs, 7g Fats)
_Intra Workout – 60g Vitargo/25g PeptoPro/5g Creatine/3g Leucine (20g Pro, 50g Carbs)_
*Meal 4 *– PWO – 200g Chicken Breast, 200g White Potato, 1tbsp honey, small banana (40g Pro, 75g Carbs, 2g Fat)
*Meal 5* – 50g Whey Blend, 50g Oats,  greens powder. (50g Pro, 35g Carbs, 4g Fat)
*Meal 6* –200g Steak Mince burgers X Lean, 3g fish oil (40g Pro, 7-10g Fats)

*= 280g Protein, 310g Carbs, 30g Fats* - From Direct Sources

Adjustments – Every 2weeks take 25g carbs out and add in 10g Protein
Once a week have a higher carb day and cheat meal on night (meal with the girlfriend)


*Ancillaries*
Mon-Wed-Fri 0.25mg Caber + 0.5mg Arimidex
Mon + Fri 500iu HCG

*AAS*

600Test, 600Tren, 300 Mast.
4iu HGH on waking.
50mcg Igf-Lr3 PWO on training days 4hours pwo.

*Training*

Legs/Shoulders/Tri's - same as below
Chest/Back/Bi's - 3 workouts a week - 6sets per bodypart - 4 for arms - 10-12reps/6-8reps/ 15-20reps

Basically high frequency...one day off in 7.


*Any Questions...Fire Away!*

Starting Pic Below....


----------



## psych (Jan 31, 2014)

tear it up!


----------



## J.Lizzle (Feb 1, 2014)

Cheers!

Leucine is being used throughout my juice during the day cos its show cheap and may help a little with keeping protein synthesis levels high.

Got 1kg of it for like £25 so decent!

Today is Legs/Shoulders/Tri's - 15-20reps! Should be fun! haha. 

Then im off out for a cheat meal with the Mrs tonight!


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 2, 2014)

Sorry... not clear on...

Greens Powder? is that powdered broccli? or  veggies?

where can I get cheap fish/coconut oils? anyone?
thanks.


----------



## Slate23 (Feb 3, 2014)

Keep it brother. Looks like a very solid cycle and diet plan. Try to throw in some fish in there though. Taking a fish oil sup isn't the same.


----------



## chester420 (Feb 6, 2014)

looks like a nice plan brother. i agree throwing in some fish. also gives you a little variety in your meals. looking forward to your progress


----------



## squatster (May 28, 2014)

Sorry - I may have missed something? Are you planning to do a show?
If you are - trash them white potatoes and go for some sweat potatoes or brown rice or sprout grain bread- a lot of people,white potatoes coat the intestine and make it so your body can't get the nutrients out of your food, there fat people food any ways - I just had a bunch of them mashed up.
And up that protein man - not enough.
 How much do you weigh?


----------



## Magnus82 (May 28, 2014)

He's banned brother


----------

